# Working Holiday Visa living abroad question about application



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys

I am filling in my application form for the Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 417), since I am 31 in under 2 weeks so think I should apply while I can!

Now one of the questions it asks is:
_In the last 5 years, have you visited, or lived, outside BRITAIN for more than 3 consecutive months (other than Australia)?_

But when you go to fill in the details it says:
_Visit to other countries
Give details of the visits to another country where the stay was for more than 3 consecutive months in the last 5 years (not including your usual country of residence or Australia). _

Now i have travelled outside of UK for 6 months in 2008 when i was backpacking around South East Asia, but I never stayed in any country for more than a few weeks. Probably would not be an issue to put these details in but in the final step it says I _"will be required to undergo a chest x-ray as part of this application."_

Again, not an issue but I think it is due to the fact I listed countries I had visited (India, Bangladesh, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Malaysia, Singapore)...

Should I just ommit these since I didn;t stay in any for more than 3 months, or what is involved (and cost) in the chest x-ray? Is the fact I am a smoker going to affect this in any way - I'm pretty healthy apart from that 

thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

If you didnt stay in those countries for 3 months then dont put them down if the form does not request it!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

But I was out of the country (UK) for 6 consecutive months in total... but I am thinking the same as what you suggested! Maybe I just answer yes to the first question then don't list any countries for the second part of that! I won't be lying at least.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

lol I see what you're saying but it does say 3 consecutive months in one country. DOnmt cause yourself hassle if you dont have to.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, one question is conflicting from the other. Still wanna find out what the x-ray business is about, i am assuming that a normal UK citizen would not need to undergo this.

Oh well, i'll lodge the application in a few days and see what happens. The ozzie lot should be awake and online soon so someone else may have an opinion.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes UK citizens have to do it. I did & hep B tests and I've never been to any high risk ****ries. Aus is strict on thses things and only children dont have to do the xray


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Mmm... maybe for a full application but heard of it before for working holiday visa, but if I put i I haven't been outside the uk then it doesn't require an X-ray! Do you know what is involved in a chest X-ray? Presumably I go down to a private clinic, pay for it and get a report? Any idea on cost?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

You book an appointment with one of these guys. If you can shop around, some are cheaper than others. I paid about £70 in Liverpool just for the xray, Liverpool are not on the list any longer though! United Kingdom – Panel Doctors


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I emailed the Global Processing Office (through the contact us form on the website) and they came back with the following:



> An applicant is required to state all the countries visited (as well as period within each country) where a period of more than three consecutive months has been spent outside normal country of residence and is within the last five years.


So looks like I will need to get the x-ray done. Costs £105 from the Central London place hwell:

Just for other's info, there is a list of countries here http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1163i.pdf and also follow the link to supplement in that document. This seems to mirror the WHO list of high risk tuberculocis countries. I know i wasn't in any particular country for more than 3 months, but i certainly spent more than 3 months combined in various countries listed as high risk.


----------

